# Mountain Vegetable Garden, Salute to KathrynN



## disco (Jun 2, 2013)

KathrynN recently posted one of her great threads on planting her vegetable garden. Link :http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...orman-manor-updated-pics-today/20#post_992893

It struck me that our vegetable gardens are like smoking. It takes patience, effort and care but results in great food.

In salute to KathrynN who has been so supportive of this newbie and has given so much good advice and great recipes, I am posting pictures of my vegetable garden here at Passing Wind Estates. As we live in the mountains, it is mostly just going in now.

The bed on the left is my two year old Haskap patch. I got a few berries last year and I am hoping for a few more this year. The bed on the right are tomato seedlings from the greenhouse behind. I just put them in today.













20130602_1.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 2, 2013






As we may still have lower evening temperatures, I covered the bed with Remay cloth.













Garden1.jpg



__ disco
__ Jun 2, 2013






Here is my two year old strawberry patch. If you live on a mountainside in BC, you have so many critters around, you have to cage your strawberries or you don't get any to eat.













20130602_5.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 2, 2013


















20130602_6.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 2, 2013






The next bed is my teepee for pole beans that I just planed. In front of that are 5 varieties of garlic that I put in last fall. I have become a bit of a garlic fanatic and find the different garlic varieties are better for different dishes. Don't get me started.













20130602_7.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 2, 2013






The tires you see in this and other pictures will have zucchini and patty pan squash in them. It is just to early to put them out without protection. The next bed holds potatoes we planted about 2 weeks ago.













20130602_8.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 2, 2013






I just planted bush beans in the next bed.













20130602_9.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 2, 2013






The next bed has tomato plants under Cozy Coat protection and another row of potatoes.













20130602_10.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 2, 2013






The next bed has annual flowers we just put in with walking onions at the end. I always do one bed  of flowers in the rotation of my vegetable garden.













20130602_11.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 2, 2013






We have three 4 foot square beds. The first holds spinach and lettuce. We have already had a couple of salads. There are some green onions just coming up.













20130602_12.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 2, 2013






The next bed has carrots that are just showing and our snow peas that are coming along well.













20130602_13.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 2, 2013






The last bed are peppers and cucumber plants I just put out today. They have to go under cover as it is still chilly for them up here.













20130602_15.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 2, 2013


















20130602_16.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 2, 2013






I hadn't even looked at the gardening section of the forum until I saw KathrynN's post. I love the pictures and info here. This is a great forum!


----------



## themule69 (Jun 2, 2013)

Disco that is a great looking garden

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daveomak (Jun 2, 2013)

Disco, evening....  Looks like you grow hard neck garlic also....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ....   We love it....    Your garden looks really good.....    

Dave


----------



## jaybone (Jun 2, 2013)

Really nice garden Disco!

You've got quite a variety going there.

What you call a "cozy coat" is what we call "wall o water".

Everything looks fantastic.  Nice photos!


----------



## disco (Jun 2, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Disco that is a great looking garden
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


 Thanks, David. I love food and it is better if you grow it yourself.


DaveOmak said:


> Disco, evening....  Looks like you grow hard neck garlic also....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dave. I grow 4 varieties of hard neck and one French style. The French style isn't as vigorous and has a less sharp taste but I prefer it for salad dressings. For cooking, you have to grow hard neck. Such a nice hot garlic taste.


JayBone said:


> Really nice garden Disco!
> 
> You've got quite a variety going there.
> 
> ...


Thanks, JayBone. I love food from our garden. I'm surprised a California resident even knows about Wall o Water/Cozy Coats.

Disco


----------



## jaybone (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, even with the long growing season that we have in the central valley some folks consider it a challenge to start their plants outside as early as possible to get a big jump on things.


----------



## michael ark (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## disco (Jun 2, 2013)

michael ark said:


> Looks great!


Thanks, Michael.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 3, 2013)

Very nice garden Disco, I envy you.  Not a chance of doing any thing like that here.  With the probability of frost in each of the summer months, anything sensitive to cold has to be on wheels so it can be brought in at night.  That being said, out neighbor one mile away can have tomatoes and sweet corn, as you know, that's life in the mountains.

Tom


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 3, 2013)

Fantastic looking garden! I, too, am battling the weather changes in the mountains. I've got peppers and tomatoes in pots and had to bring them in a few nights ago due to temps down to 32.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 3, 2013)

DISCO!  You have an amazing garden.  Loved the pictures....and looking at all the yummy things that are going to be in your house soon!  You will just have to show more pictures as things start growing more!

Thank you so much for the Salute!  BUT....after seeing your garden....you deserve this!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jun 3, 2013)

Fantastic looking garden my friend!

Great pics - thank you for sharing this.

Bill


----------



## disco (Jun 3, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Very nice garden Disco, I envy you.  Not a chance of doing any thing like that here.  With the probability of frost in each of the summer months, anything sensitive to cold has to be on wheels so it can be brought in at night.  That being said, out neighbor one mile away can have tomatoes and sweet corn, as you know, that's life in the mountains.
> 
> Tom


Thanks,Tom. Yes, I know about the summer frost. The first year we moved here, there was snow at the beginning of August and I was running around with blankets. Still, I wouldn't live anywhere else.


SmokinHusker said:


> Fantastic looking garden! I, too, am battling the weather changes in the mountains. I've got peppers and tomatoes in pots and had to bring them in a few nights ago due to temps down to 32.


Thanks, SmokinHuser. The Cozy Coats work very well. This is the first year I tried them and the plants went through below freezing overnight just fine.


KathrynN said:


> DISCO!  You have an amazing garden.  Loved the pictures....and looking at all the yummy things that are going to be in your house soon!  You will just have to show more pictures as things start growing more!
> 
> Thank you so much for the Salute!  BUT....after seeing your garden....you deserve this!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kat. I am blushing. I will post as it greens up and again as I harvest. I just love food.


PGSmoker64 said:


> Fantastic looking garden my friend!
> 
> Great pics - thank you for sharing this.
> 
> Bill


Thanks, Bill.

Disco


----------

